# New Aussie Member



## frangipani (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi everyone! I'm new to all this so bare with me if i do it all wrong. i am from Australia and cant find anything like this here. I hope you don't mind if i join in. I am currently on day 7 of my first official ICSI. My first one had to be stopped as i had a 7cm fibroid which reacted to syneral, and had to have a myomectomy. Its all going well so far so fingers crossed


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi there,
I also live in australia(sydney) and as you said there doesn't appear to be a similar website this side of the world. There are a few aussie people on FF but not one partiular thread so people tend to write in the areas which relate to them. I have endo so generally write there but it would be great to hear about your experience of IVF in oz.  Good luck with the ICSI- let us know how you get on
Andrea x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Fragipani,

Welcome!!! Its so good to be able to get the support FF offers as everyone understand what your are going through. The advice and tips on here are great too. Good luck with your ICSI cycle and sending you lots of positive energy    

Where are you based in Australia? It is a pity they don't have a FF down under but there are probably some fellow Australians on here

Good Luck

Julie x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and Welcome to FF frangipani 

I am sure you will soon be a regular FF addict 

Just wanted to wish you loads of   &  for your ICSI

I know that there are a few members from down under prehaps one of you could start a new thread in 
*meeting places* With Australia/Down Under in the title so you can all have a thread
no matter what TX your on 

If you'd like me to start the new thread for you just ask!

~Dizzi~


Meeting places Link - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=37.0


----------



## frangipani (Sep 23, 2006)

aussiegirl said:


> Hi there,
> I also live in Australia(Sydney) and as you said there doesn't appear to be a similar website this side of the world. There are a few aussie people on FF but not one partiular thread so people tend to write in the areas which relate to them. I have endo so generally write there but it would be great to hear about your experience of IVF in oz. Good luck with the ICSI- let us know how you get on
> Andrea x


Hi 
I cant believe anyone replied. I am in Perth but originally from the south coast of NSW. My fiance had a vasectomy a long time ago (there is a bit of an age gap between us) so we had no choice to do IVF. We were going to try a vas reversal but he had 100% anti sperm or something like that so there would be no point. So he had his swimmers taken out and we finally started our first go, but my fibroid reacted to the syneral 1 week into it(from day 21) We decided to have it taken out at the end of may. It took me about 2 months to recover(6 weeks of that off work). So now we are starting again. All is going well so far but i really don't know what to expect. 
How about you are you undergoing any treatments? 
Thanks for replying
Zoe


----------



## frangipani (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi Julie 
Thanks for replying!! I love this site. There is so much information that i have found. I have been feeling a bit isolated because i don't know anyone else that is going through the same thing. Its a godsend
I am based in Perth. My fiance was born in england but hasn't been back in 13 yrs. Hopefully we are going there for our honeymoon next year. Thanyou for the luck i think I'm going to need it!!!!!!!!!!! 
Zoe x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Zoe,

Perth's Great!!! I am from NZ and although London is a big place still felt very isolated when I started on the rollercoaster as I didn't know anyone else who had my issues. FF has been a godsend for me and I'm sure it will be for you too. I would definitely do as Dizzi suggested and ask if they can set up a thread for anyone down under in the meeting places board as I'm sure there are a lot who would use. 

I have a friend who lives in Perth and her BF is based on a farm out of Perth and going through fertility treatment. I think she lives in a small place and feels very isolated especially as all her friends are having children. I suggested she point her in the direction of this website  as she couldnt find anything like it down under and she might be lurking around too as this was only a week or so ago.
Good luck with you cycle and sending you lots of positive energy   

Julie x


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Frangipani   

Welcome to a very addictive site  

Am english but hubby is Australian, he lived in Perth for many a year-I love the place  

Best of luck in your journey 

Larkles
xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi,

After my posting yesterday I just decided to set up and Aussie / Kiwi girls thread under the meeting places section which I've now done. Hope you'll come and say hi!!!!

Julie xx

[red]Link to the thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68830.msg922857#msg922857[/red]


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Bonjour,
I am French, married to an Aussie and starting first IVF in London. I wish you the best in your treatment!
future mummy


----------



## ed (Mar 14, 2006)

welcome Zoe, good luck with your ivf, i hope all goes well for you. Perth is a lovely place miss it loads i travelled the whole of W.A  and since i have been back miss it so much.  i have had itchy feet ever since. but for now i am grounded. peace and positive energy be with you. Ed


----------



## frangipani (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Thankyou for all your positive energy sent through. I had my scan today and i have 8 follies growing   8 are good size 5 are a little small but i go in for another scan in 2 days to see how they are growing     

Ed how are you going?
Perth is lovely we are building a house at the moment so i think we have found our home.  
and Larkles thanks for the positive energy

I cant believe how many people are linked to Aussies. You can all be honorary Aussies

Frangioani X


----------



## frangipani (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi All    
I had my scan yesterday and i still have the same amount of follies ( although 4 are now really good size. Feeling a little thick around the middle today and cant seem to be able to drink enough water. They told me to drink 3 litres a day. Does anyone know if that is really important??  

Well i go in for another scan tomorrow morning. They have told me i will more than likely go in for egg collection on Monday or Tuesday

Sending lots and lots of      to everyone

Frangipani X


----------



## frangipani (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi All   

Just thought id let you know i now have 16 follies and 5 are excellent size. I just got the call to have my trigger injection on Saturday night. Egg collection on Monday (which is a public holiday over here)
Hope everyone is well and i am sending loads of      to everyone   

Frangipani X


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello 

It is excellent news , I am very happy for you. Good luck on Monday and let us know how it went!
Future mummy


----------



## frangipani (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi everyone  
Just thought id check in and let you all know that i had my ec today. They retrieved 7 eggs    I went in there @ 8 and was home by 10 not bad, thought it would have taken longer though.
Just resting @ home now little bit sore but bearable

Thanks 4 all your    
Frangipani X


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

​


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi  

You did well  
I am amazed how quickly you managed to get home! This is excellent news, and sounds promising . I wish you the best for the next step.  
Make sure you rest. 

Future mummy


----------



## frangipani (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Just letting you all know that 4 embryos have fertalized  
Hopefully i go in egg transfer on Thursday arvo so fingers crossed
Feeling really good after egg collection have chucked a sicky so at home taking it easy. Not looking forward for to the   might go a little   

Thanx again for all you support

Frangipani XX


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Frangipani,

Well done on your egg collection.  I am english but live in Brisbane, there are quite a few of us on this site as you will soon find out 

Wish you all the best for your 2ww.

Must ask "Frangipani" what does it mean?  We have a street in Brisbane called Frangipani and I often wonder what it was?

Thanks.

Love, Anne X


----------



## frangipani (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi Anne   

Frangipani is a beautiful flower. I have it as my picture. i am obsessed with them at the moment. i am getting married in January 07 and they are the flowers we are having.

There is a thread been started under meeting places for Aussies and Kiwis (Aussies in england and English people in Oz and the same for kiwis) you should come and say hi there is a few of us already  

Frangipani X


----------



## frangipani (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi Everyone 

Just thought id let you all know

    today after first ICSI attempt

Thanks eveyone for all your   

Frangipani XXX


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

What wonderful news!   

Thank you for letting us know on here  
now then off to the bun in an oven threads with you! 

~Dizzi~


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

I've been following your 2ww diary, it was fanatastic to see the last post! Hope you have a healthy and happy nine months.

Helen
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Frangipani,

Wonderful news! Congratulations!   
Future Mummy


----------

